

Thunderbolt Display: F8 key does not work using Windows with USB keyboard - dsl
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3997

======
cbhl
Yup, this is pretty standard. The BIOS knows how to power up USB peripherals
directly attached to the motherboard, but doesn't know about peripherals
attached over Thunderbolt.

